# Questions about this rare mead 1936 deluxe autocycle.



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

Picked this up this weekend and it seems to be the reminents of a 1936 deluxe autocycle. It is badged mead with the one year only locking fork . The frame itself has been primed and has the original grounding screw ! It came with a really nice autocycle chainring ,the rear fender with the drop stand clip ,nice mead badge,  frame , fork , and trusts . Seems to be pretty hard from what I have been reading to find a real 36 frame with the grounding screw. Would this if been one of the hanging tanks without the gills or with? What's the package worth? 














Possibly looking to put this in someone's hands who has the tank and looking for the rest. 



Crank code almost looks like a 63


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 29, 2013)

(not the expert but) Im building up a similar frame with the ground hole and I was lead to believe 38ish had the ground hole and curved down tube


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*!*

I know this fork is original to this frame 100 percent and I know this fork is a 1 year only licking fork. I also read they the grounding screws are only in the earlier hanging tanks. By 38 they had it figured out where it wasn't needed anymore. I think that's right. Lol 
I'm sure some schwinn addicts will chime in.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 29, 2013)

36 would have a gill tank with jewels and it would be a looped frame vs. straight down tube. And it would have flat fender braces. H puts your frame around 1940/41 and your rear fender has a lower tubular painted fender brace which would likely be 41sh also with the painted braces. The parts are worth the market value of each part.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 29, 2013)

H showed up in 36 as well (I was just told) so you might be right on the money with the frame/fork.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*!*

The fender may not be right. I'm positive the badge frame fork crank and chainring are from the same bike bit the seat and wheels that were with it were not right so the fender might not be as well.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 29, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> The fender may not be right. I'm positive the badge frame fork crank and chainring are from the same bike bit the seat and wheels that were with it weeny right so the fender might not be.




I think you just told us you dress to the right?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 29, 2013)

and thank you guys for this information!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 29, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> H showed up in 36 as well (I was just told) so you might be right on the money with the frame/fork.




H in 36??...I guess that could work since there be T serial before 40..


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks like a collection of parts to me.
 The 36 numbers were irregularly stamped, and your look very uniform. So, I'm thinking 41 on the frame. 36 on the fork. 40 on up on the chain ring. picture to fuzzy to tell on the crank. 39 or later on the fender.
Not much to write home about, but I'm sure there's a guy building a 36 out there who might like the fork, same goes for the guy building the 40 who might like the chainring. etc.etc.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 29, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like a collection of parts to me.
> The 36 numbers were irregularly stamped, and your look very uniform. So, I'm thinking 41 on the frame. 36 on the fork. 40 on up on the chain ring. picture to fuzzy to tell on the crank. 39 or later on the fender.
> Not much to write home about, but I'm sure there's a guy building a 36 out there who might like the fork, same goes for the guy building the 40 who might like the chainring. etc.etc.




Marty is right, 36 numbers are all over the place. Yours look identical to my 41.. honestly anyone can drill a hole.... And I dont think the down tube in 36 was as curved as yours... It still had curves but less pronounced


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 29, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like a collection of parts to me.
> The 36 numbers were irregularly stamped, and your look very uniform. So, I'm thinking 41 on the frame. 36 on the fork. 40 on up on the chain ring. picture to fuzzy to tell on the crank. 39 or later on the fender.
> Not much to write home about, but I'm sure there's a guy building a 36 out there who might like the fork, same goes for the guy building the 40 who might like the chainring. etc.etc.




And shouldn't the chain ring be saw blade type in 36?.. not the embossed style?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 29, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like a collection of parts to me.
> The 36 numbers were irregularly stamped, and your look very uniform. So, I'm thinking 41 on the frame. 36 on the fork. 40 on up on the chain ring. picture to fuzzy to tell on the crank. 39 or later on the fender.
> Not much to write home about, but I'm sure there's a guy building a 36 out there who might like the fork, same goes for the guy building the 40 who might like the chainring. etc.etc.




Ground hole looks too big to me also...


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*Guys !*

This frame and fork are from the same guy who had one bike his entire life. He was in his 90's and told me this was his bike from new . I don't think he bothered to drill a whole in it when he was trying to restore his childhood bike. Parts like the fenders and wheels might of been replaced over the years but I saw the picture of his son on the bike when he was little. It was missing the tank and other parts by then but the mead badge made it. I got to thinking about this so I called him this afternoon and mystery solved ! This bike originally had a crossbar speedo that his brother took off his bike along with the tank to put in his own. He says he has some pics of it brand new at christmas and was going to look for them. I seriously doubt a man in his 90's who couldn't get passed the priming of the frame drilled a hole in it. He wasn't a bike collector but a family friend who had nothing to gain but to restore his childhood bike. Granted whst really stopped his restoration was when he figured out it would cost him two months in social security to properly restore it! Lol ! Figured it was time for someone else to cherish it like his family has for a almost 80 years.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jul 29, 2013)

*?*

The screw is in the hole and its very small.


----------



## Xcelsior (Jul 29, 2013)

*1936 Autocycle*

Just posted an original 1936 project for sale.  Take a look for comparison.  This one has a T serial number which is small and tight form not like yours.  This is an original dated 36.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?44822-1936-schwinn-Autocycle-project-for-sale


----------

